# For All The Old School Car Audio Guys



## irebollar94 (Feb 18, 2013)

What Do You Guys Think About this Amp???

GS Design Competition Amplifier C 4000
2 x 200W @ 4 ohms
2 x 400W @ 2 ohms
1 x 800W @ 4 ohms bridged
Fuse: External 100A



How Much Is it Worth??


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Does this help ?



> EnvisionAudio United States
> diyAudio Member
> 
> EnvisionAudio's Avatar
> ...


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## irebollar94 (Feb 18, 2013)

Oliver said:


> Does this help ?


Intresting :thinking:


----------



## mrn2itiv (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow that's something I haven't seen in years..


----------



## armyvet (Mar 15, 2013)

i had one of those back in the day on 4 mtx 15in terminators.not sure the value as thats gonna be determined by who is looking to buy it and how bad they want it.really like anything else i guess..lol some people are proud of their old stuff and want top dollar.If i didnt think highly of a product 10 or 15 yrs ago im not gonna pay for it now out of nostalgia..lol but thats just me


----------

